

Patrick Rothfuss calls The Game of Books ill-conceived bullshit...then loves it. - KristySur
http://blog.patrickrothfuss.com/2012/12/a-game-of-books/
"I plan on spending no more than ten minutes on the phone with this guy. I’m going to be polite, thank him for wanting to involve me with the project, and ask a few questions that will confirm my suspicions that this whole project is well-intentioned but ill-conceived bullshit."
======
rritter
If you are a reader or gamer and want to encourage and reward that kind of
activity then here is your chance. Wage battle with your reading friends or
encourage the young ones in your life to become active readers. Support this
great project from Aaron and his crew.

------
russellcase
Cool. Just the thought of driving kids to read more books is fantastic. Even
older farts like me think this would be fun.

